# Plans for Colorado River Runners History Museum



## D9ER (Feb 18, 2015)

The Colorado River Runners History Museum is a new, non-profit organization formed in January, 2015, to bring together and share the history of the river runners of the state of Colorado. There is much work to do and help is needed from volunteers that would like to get involved. Committees will need to be formed for purposes of coordinating the many components necessary to create the museum. In addition, we are in the beginning stages of collecting river memorabilia, old equipment, etc., that could be used for future exhibits. If you have an interest in participating, would like more information or have ideas or expertise in museums, please contact us: our email is [email protected] or send us a message in this forum.


----------

